
Clevr-Iep: Inferring and Executing Programs for Visual Reasoning - runesoerensen
https://github.com/facebookresearch/clevr-iep
======
runesoerensen
Project website:
[http://cs.stanford.edu/people/jcjohns/iep/](http://cs.stanford.edu/people/jcjohns/iep/)

